# Strange going's on down below.



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Apologies first of all for TMI, I don't relish asking this on a public forum but my midwife doesn't have any suggestions. 

For a couple of months, when I go to the loo for example and you naturally strech down below due to your posture I've noticed a kind of stretching 'sensation' at the entrance to my V, its so hard to explain, as if I've had rampant nookie or something but I haven't.   Omg sorry, don't know how else to put it.   

Anyway, more recently I've just noticed that the area between my V and back passage appears kind of swollen or engorged. Like there's more of it if that makes sense.   Its very odd. Not painful, just an awareness. 

Midwife had no suggestions. Its not itching at all. Have you come across this? Is is perhaps just another pregnancy 'thing'? I'm planning on just leaving things as its very subtle but knowing I have to (hopefully) push a baby through there, I don't want to suffer extra discomfort if anything is going on. 

Hope I make sense!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it sounds normal to me hun, pregnancy hormones cause that area to
become a bit swollen, and sometimes to take on a bluish tinge, don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Phew! Thank you.


----------

